# WWII German trains in 1/6th scale



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Perhaps you guys have already seen these and as they are 1/6th scale and probably don't run, you also may not find them interesting. I think they are pretty cool to think that they are 1/6th scale and those people figures are about a foot tall. It is a site for guys into 1/6th scale WWII modeling and there are some different slide shows with German trains on the site.

http://www.vonabt.co.uk/dios/class52/index.html

Doug


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Those guys are serious! Those dioramas are incredible.... 

Keith


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

The famous german Type/Class 52 Locos built during WW2, very well set up dioramas. I like the german Nickname of the locos : They are called: "Wannentenderloks" translated to "Bath tub tender locos" because their tende design was shaped like a "U" and reminds some people of their bathtubs.







They were built only for easy use during war but lasted a lot longer on german rails.

cheers Joe 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow! Those are amazing! Thanks for the link, Doug. I have a son-in-law who is a big WWII buff. He'll love the pictures as well. 

[Edited in Firefox to remove the links that Safari put in].


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Good evening Joe,

the tender of the loco in this video (52.2497) was a so called "Steifrahmentender" with insulating plates at side to prevent frost, had no pair of trucks
all 4 axles in frame, made in Vienna by WLF.
greetings from Peter


----------

